# Holster reccommendations for a 4" Python?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know a good EDC holster for a 4" Python? :mrgreen: ;-)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A 4" large-framed revolver such as a Python is a sidearm. Therefore, you might ask this question on a forum dedicated to such. I've not ever searched for one, but I'm sure there has to be a forum or two dedicated to law enforcement.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I disagree with Phil. I have carried a couple of 4" revolvers concealed on a daily basis. Even in this day of Auto guns, a 6 shot .357 medium frame revolver is a GREAT carry gun.

Galco offers an IWB, a couple of belt and a couple of shoulder holsters.

Try the Summer Comfort as an IWB. It will conceal well and is a comfortable carry.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3590&GunID=35


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I disagree with Phil.


So, which part do you disagree with - the part where I said a Python is a sidearm, or the part that states that looking at an LEO forum might be of better help?

The first part is true. The 4" Python is a sidearm, just like any other four or five or six-inch barreled large-framed magnum handgun (the Python also comes in a size that is designed for concealed carry, which is the "snub-nosed" version). Just because you have decided to carry one concealed does not change it's design intent, or it's actual size. You can wear it under your hat for all I care (and is perfectly fine to do so), but at the end of the day, it's still a sidearm. But you're not obligated to believe me, so if you get a chance, you might ask a member of the military or an LEO about this, as they will know what a sidearm is.

The second part is just potentially helpful to the OP, since LEO's carry large defensive handguns all the time, whereas a civilian (the majority of forum members here) is less likely to do so. Why you would disagree with something that is just an additional suggestion that has potential to help someone else is beyond me....


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I should have been more specific in my statement. I did not disagree with the side arm reference. ALL handguns are “sidearm’s”. 

I disagree that this is not the forum for these types of questions. This is a handgun forum (thus the name Handgunforum.net). By your own words, the gun is a HANDGUN. There are MANY people here to answer questions regarding the concealed carry of a handgun. I believe TOF, DJ, Baldy, Ptarmigan or Bob Wright would have been able to offer valuable insight into his question. I personally am an expert in holsters. I am also a long time carrier of firearms for concealed carry (20 plus years). And I have carried a .357 on and off for many of those years. 

I believe you erred when trying to send him to another forum for his answers. His question is well within the capabilities of the members of this forum. I disagree that he should go somewhere else when we have his answers.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I should have been more specific in my statement. I did not disagree with the side arm reference. ALL handguns are "sidearm's".
> 
> I disagree that this is not the forum for these types of questions. This is a handgun forum (thus the name Handgunforum.net). By your own words, the gun is a HANDGUN. There are MANY people here to answer questions regarding the concealed carry of a handgun. I believe TOF, DJ, Baldy, Ptarmigan or Bob Wright would have been able to offer valuable insight into his question. I personally am an expert in holsters. I am also a long time carrier of firearms for concealed carry (20 plus years). And I have carried a .357 on and off for many of those years.
> 
> I believe you erred when trying to send him to another forum for his answers. His question is well within the capabilities of the members of this forum. I disagree that he should go somewhere else when we have his answers.


It is too bad that your reading comprehension is so poor. Giving the OP a suggestion as to an additional place that might provide better success to get his requested information does not do anything that you mentioned. Nowhere did I say that this was the wrong forum. Nowhere did I try to send him elsewhere. Nowhere did I state he _should _go elsewhere. All those things you basically "read" into my statement. That is something I might expect out of middle-schooler, but not from an adult.

It's amazing that even with your "experience" (of which it would be impossible for me to care less about) that you cannot figure out two simple sentences. Telling the OP that he "might" look in an additional place does not direct him to do _anything_. He can wait for answers here, or he can monitor here and ask in a place where practically everyone has experience with the carry of a large sidearm. It's his choice, and he can do what he wants. IOW he is free to read _more than one_ forum.

To the OP - if you are listening (reading). Hopefully you have figured out by now that talking to a large group of people of which pretty much everyone has the kind of experience you are asking about will enlarge your chances of getting a helpful answer. But you don't _have_ to do that. You can stay right here, and never go anywhere else to enlarge your world. And BTW, despite the above statement, not all handguns are sidearms.....


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I find it odd that you would resort to insults. Is this not a forum for open discussion? I disagreed with you get over it. Your insults are unwarranted.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I find it odd that you would resort to insults. Is this not a forum for open discussion? I disagreed with you get over it. Your insults are unwarranted.


Actually, my statements were warranted. After all, you accused me of doing something that I didn't even do. Why should I not be able to respond with what is essentially a correct assement?

Tell you what tho -- you use your head, stop accusing people of doing things that are only in your imagination, and I'll stop pointing out your lack of comprehension skills.

Deal?

best regards,
PhilR.


----------

